# CPU-Wechsel: Neuer Ryzen für alten Core i7 - was bringt es?



## AntonioFunes (4. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *CPU-Wechsel: Neuer Ryzen für alten Core i7 - was bringt es?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *CPU-Wechsel: Neuer Ryzen für alten Core i7 - was bringt es?*


----------



## Rahjel (4. August 2019)

Gott sei Dank wurde es im letzten Satz noch angedeutet. Eine CPU - Änderung geht bei mir immer mit einem ganz neuen System einher.
"Neue CPU? Klar. Oh, neuer Sockel. --> Oh, neues Board. Oh.... Ach scheiß drauf. Alles neu."


----------



## iPain (4. August 2019)

Die Average FPS sagen ohne die zugehörigen Frametimes absolut nix aus. Ihr habt hier ja nicht mal die 1% und 0,1% im Artikel erfasst wodurch der ganze Artikel massiv an Wert verliert.
Nur weil man average keinen Unterschied sieht heißt es noch lange nicht, dass die Frametimes sich nicht gebessert haben. Genauso heißt ein hoher FPS Wert nicht gleich, dass die Frametimes besser oder gleichbleibend gut sind.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2019)

Rahjel schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank wurde es im letzten Satz noch angedeutet. Eine CPU - Änderung geht bei mir immer mit einem ganz neuen System einher.
> "Neue CPU? Klar. Oh, neuer Sockel. --> Oh, neues Board. Oh.... Ach scheiß drauf. Alles neu."


Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.  ich hab in den letzten 10-15 Jahren ein paar Mal nur Board+CPU und je nach Bedarf RAM gewechselt. ALLES neu ist in einem Rutsch einfach oft zu teuer. Und 2x hab ich auch nur die CPU gewechselt, allerdings lohnt sich das fast nur dann, wenn man vorher nur eine "Einsteiger-CPU" hatte.


----------



## BxBender (4. August 2019)

iPain schrieb:


> Die Average FPS sagen ohne die zugehörigen Frametimes absolut nix aus. Ihr habt hier ja nicht mal die 1% und 0,1% im Artikel erfasst wodurch der ganze Artikel massiv an Wert verliert.
> Nur weil man average keinen Unterschied sieht heißt es noch lange nicht, dass die Frametimes sich nicht gebessert haben. Genauso heißt ein hoher FPS Wert nicht gleich, dass die Frametimes besser oder gleichbleibend gut sind.



Ruhig, du bist hier nicht bei der PC Games Hardware. 
Das soll ein Artikel für Normalsterbliche sein, die einfach nur Hilfe suchen, ohne durch Technikgeschwafel noch mehr verunsichert zu werden.
Daher ist das alles ok so und reicht völlig. 
Ich hatte quasi fast das gleiche System und habe mich für eine 1080 entschieden.
Damit hab ich gleich einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub bekommen.
Nun zwickt es aber so langsam bei der 3770@4,4ghz CPU.
Wenn man generell seinen PC alle Jahre mal durch Einzelkomponenten erneuert, sollte man halt so kaufen, dass man das Austauschteil besser so kauft, damit es für den Tausch der anderen Komponenten nicht gleich wieder zu schwach ist. 
Ich werde also bald eine CPU kaufen, die mindestens 8 Kerne und genug Power hat, damit der Nachfolger der 1080 dann in 1-2 Jahren auf jeden Fall die Leistung voll ausfahren kann.
Meine Regel lautet: 1 CPU = 2 GPU Zyklen.


----------



## AdamJenson (4. August 2019)

Mein I5 6500 wird mich wohl noch ein paar Jährchen begleiten denn bisher ging ihm noch nie die Puste aus. Eher wird wohl meine RX 470 8 GB nächstes Jahr ausgetauscht werden müssen denn ich vermute mal sie wird Cyberpunk 2077 nicht mehr stemmen, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## AntonioFunes (5. August 2019)

iPain schrieb:


> Die Average FPS sagen ohne die zugehörigen Frametimes absolut nix aus. Ihr habt hier ja nicht mal die 1% und 0,1% im Artikel erfasst wodurch der ganze Artikel massiv an Wert verliert.
> Nur weil man average keinen Unterschied sieht heißt es noch lange nicht, dass die Frametimes sich nicht gebessert haben. Genauso heißt ein hoher FPS Wert nicht gleich, dass die Frametimes besser oder gleichbleibend gut sind.



Die Frametimes habe ich bewusst außer acht gelassen, da wir meinen, dass unsere Zielgruppe nicht "nur" wegen besseren Frametimes ein 400€-Upgrade macht. Und selbst wenn die Frametimes deutlich besser würden, wäre eine bessere Grafikkarte am Ende die bessere Wahl in DIESEM Szenario, wo es ja um die Frage ging, ob sich mit einem Budget von 400-500€ bei einem PC mit einer inzwischen betagten Grafikkarte und CPU ein reiner CPU-Wechsel lohnt. 

Es ging ja _nicht _um einen Vergleich zweier moderner CPUs nach dem Motto "ich nehme auf jeden Fall eine neue CPU - aber welche ist besser?", sondern um die Frage, ob bei einem äteren PC ein CPU-Upgrade sich [mehr] lohnt [als ein Grafikkartenwechsel]. Wenn du dann bei nur 1/3 der Games mehr FPS hast, wenn überhaupt, und davon auch meist bei den Games, die eh schon gute FPS- und Frametime-Werte haben, dann ist es für die meisten unserer Nutzer unserer Meinung nach nicht mehr relevant, ob sich vlt. bei den restlichen 2/3 der Games die Frametimes verbessern - denn durch eine neue 300-400€-Grafikkarte wird man definitiv den besseren Effekt erzielen, dazu gibt es ja schon genug Tests.


----------



## kdhs1 (5. August 2019)

Hallo, 

schön wäre es gewesen wenn der Vergleich dann auch durch  die Nutzung einer neuen Grafikkarte ergänzt worden wäre (so wie empfohlen)
Dann würde man sehen können, ob die alte CPU noch immer ausreichend wäre oder ein CPU Upgrade ansteht

Viele Grüße


----------



## AntonioFunes (5. August 2019)

kdhs1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schön wäre es gewesen wenn der Vergleich dann auch durch  die Nutzung einer neuen Grafikkarte ergänzt worden wäre (so wie empfohlen)
> Dann würde man sehen können, ob die alte CPU noch immer ausreichend wäre oder ein CPU Upgrade ansteht
> ...



So etwas folgt noch, allerdings ist das Budget nun erst mal erschöpft    Es gibt bereits einige Tests mit modernen Karten, aber neuen vs. "alte" CPUs. Man kann sich zudem auch an vorhandenen CPU-Tests orientieren. Denn wenn Du siehst, dass ein zB Core i5-8400 für moderne Games mit einer guten Grafikkarte mehr FPS bringt als mit einer schwachen Grafikkarte, dann ist klar, dass das auch für einen älteren "Top-Prozessor" gilt, der ja trotzdem noch mind. so stark wir ein i5-8400 ist. Wichtig ist, dass die CPU möglichst acht Kerne oder Threads hat. Dann wird die CPU nicht die "Bremse" sein - zumindest nicht in dem Sinne, dass zB eine GTX 1660 Ti eigentlich 80% mehr FPS schafft als die alte Karte, sie aber wegen der CPU dann nur 40% mehr FPS bringt. Natürlich werden die Gesamt-FPS dann mit einer neuen CPU nochmal höher liegen, und wenn man einen sehr sehr alten Achtkerner hat, bei dem sowieso klar ist, dass ein zB Ryzen 5 2600X bereits 50% schneller schneller ist, sollte man sich nicht direkt eine RTX 2080 Ti anschaffen. Aber eine Karte für 250 bis 450 Euro wird auch mit einer älteren CPU ihren Vorteil zu einer günstigeren Karte ausspielen können.


----------



## MrFob (5. August 2019)

Hey, danke fuer das Special. Das passt mir gerade genau in den Kram, da ich am ueberlegen bin, mein alte Mainboard/CPU/RAM Kombo von 2014 (eben genau mit einem i7 4790k (also in der Gegend wie euer Test Prozessor) mal aufzuruesten.

Allerdings waere, wie KDHS1 schon sagt, ein weiterer Test mit einer neuen GraKa schon nicht schlecht, da das ja wirklich dann der Bottleneck zu sein scheint. Ich habe (wie es jeder vernuenftige Gamer tun wuerde) meine GraKa schon Anfang des Jahres vom 2014 Modell auf eine RTX 2070 aufgeruestet. 

An sich laufen damit alle meine Spiele auch ziemlich einwandfrei, allerdings zickt mein Mainboard inzwischen rum und startet gerne mal nicht mehr richtig, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass es ein Hardware Defekt ist. Und ich musste den Intel Turboboost im Bios abschalten, weil der meine CPU so heiss laufen liess, dass sie instabil wurde. Dazu kommt noch ein alle paar Wochen mal wieder auftauchender Bluescreen mit "Bad Memory Management" und allein wegen all diese Spireznchen nervt mich meine alte Kiste langsam.

 Darum ueberhaupt die Ueberlegung um's aufruesten, sonst waere ich mit der Leistung des Systems an sich noch vollauf zufrieden. Aber so wie das hier klingt werde ich wohl doch erstmal noch ein bisschen warten und mich damit abfinden, zumindest bis naechstes Jahr, wenn dan hoffentlich die Specs fuer die naechste Konsolengeneration rauskommen. Dann werde ich mich wieder daran orientieren. 2014 ein neues System aufzustellen, was dann damals die PS4 und XBox One schon ordentlich uebertrumpft hatte hatte sich auch als gute Entscheidung herausgestellt. Wenn man immer schoen mit den Konsolengenerationen gleich am Anfang mitgeht, dann hat man eigentlich fast ne Garantie, dass das System die naechsten paar Jahre gut dabei ist.


----------



## matrixfehler (5. August 2019)

Hey danke auch von mir,
ich bin noch mit einem besagten i7-4770 unterwegs, der im Boost aber mit 3,9GHz deutlich über dem Xeon liegt...?
Die Frage nach dem "Hey, der Ryzen 5 3600 sieht aber lecker aus, lohnt das?"
war bei mir in letzter Zeit öfters im Hinterkopf präsent. aber Ihr habt mich wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt, dass meine i7-Investition vor rund 5 Jahren durchaus schlau war und sich langfristig auszahlt.

Stattdessen werde ich mir mal anschauen, ob nicht demnächst eine Vega56 oder so bei mir einzieht, die sind Preis-Leistungstechnisch gerade wohl der Hit...


----------



## Siriuz (6. August 2019)

Nächstes Jahr kommt doch die neue Intel Reihe, das wird einiges wieder verschieben. Man sollte eher abwarten. Werde dann meinen 7700 auch ersetzen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2019)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> allerdings ist das Budget nun erst mal erschöpft



wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Maxicus (6. August 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es überlesen habe, aber wichtig bei einem neuen Prozessor sind auch die minimum FPS. Der alte FX8350 hat auch 120 FPS in HotS gepumpt, sobald da aber was passiert ist, war man schnell im 60ger bereich und bei großen kämpfen auch mal im 40ger und leicht darunter.

Mit dem 1700x steigt man bei 140 FPS ein und pendelt dann meist im 70-80 er Bereich, je nach Action. Alles auf einer Fury X bei WQHD. Wäre also auch interessant ob die min FPS steigen, wovon man vielleicht sogar mehr hat.


----------



## Batze (6. August 2019)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> So etwas folgt noch, allerdings ist das Budget nun erst mal erschöpft


Ich habe eure Pleite eigentlich erst ende 2010 erwartet. Ist schon vorher Schluss?


----------



## hunterseyes (6. August 2019)

Habe noch nen i7 3770k mit 4,2ghz.

Also nochmal nen Stückchen älter und "schwächer" als der 4770.  wobei, lohnt sihc ein update überhaupt, wenn man eh nur archeage world of Warcraft guildwars und streamingdienste nutzt? da sollte doch der i7 noch ne weile halten.


----------



## Batze (6. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Habe noch nen i7 3770k mit 4,2ghz.
> 
> Also nochmal nen Stückchen älter und "schwächer" als der 4770.  wobei, lohnt sihc ein update überhaupt, wenn man eh nur archeage world of Warcraft guildwars und streamingdienste nutzt? da sollte doch der i7 noch ne weile halten.



Läuft es bei dir Flüssig?
Wenn ja und du spielst echt nix anderes hast du dir deine Farge selbst beantwortet.


----------



## hunterseyes (7. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Läuft es bei dir Flüssig?
> Wenn ja und du spielst echt nix anderes hast du dir deine Farge selbst beantwortet.



naja, was heisst flüssig, wenn in WoW 30vs30 Spieler aufeinander treffen und es laggt, liegt es sicher nicht an der Cpu. Das laggen scheint dahingehend schon immer dagewesen zu sein, egal welchen Rechner man stehen hatte oder welche Grafik-Einstellungen man nutzt.  Mich bremst in anderen SPielen wie ArcheAge wohl eher meine Geforce1060 aus.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (7. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Habe noch nen i7 3770k mit 4,2ghz.
> 
> Also nochmal nen Stückchen älter und "schwächer" als der 4770.  wobei, lohnt sihc ein update überhaupt, wenn man eh nur archeage world of Warcraft guildwars und streamingdienste nutzt? da sollte doch der i7 noch ne weile halten.



Ja lohnt sich auf jeden fall selbst bei wow, da ja das game nicht mehr auf dem technischen stand von damals ist. die 3 gen hat mittlerweile leider ausgedient. 
Würde auf jeden fall zu einem AMD greifen, da intel einfach nur perverse preise hat und die ryzen P/L unschlagbar sind.


----------



## AntonioFunes (7. August 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hey, danke fuer das Special. Das passt mir gerade genau in den Kram, da ich am ueberlegen bin, mein alte Mainboard/CPU/RAM Kombo von 2014 (eben genau mit einem i7 4790k (also in der Gegend wie euer Test Prozessor) mal aufzuruesten.
> 
> Allerdings waere, wie KDHS1 schon sagt, ein weiterer Test mit einer neuen GraKa schon nicht schlecht, da das ja wirklich dann der Bottleneck zu sein scheint. Ich habe (wie es jeder vernuenftige Gamer tun wuerde) meine GraKa schon Anfang des Jahres vom 2014 Modell auf eine RTX 2070 aufgeruestet.


 Es gibt viele Tests des Ryzen 5 3600. Der Ryzen 5 3600 ist in Games bei Full-HD - also NICHT bei einer geringen Auflösung, sondern durchaus da, wo die Grafikkarte wichtig wird - ca 20-35% schneller als ein Ryzen 5 1600X. Der 1600X ist wiederum vergleichbar mit dem Core i5-4670K. Er ist etwas schneller als ein i7-3770 und etwas langsamer als ein i7-4790K (je 4-5. In den Tests ist dann natürlich nicht "nur" eine RTX 2070, sondern eine  schnellere Karte verwendet worden, aber ich denke, im Schnitt so 20% sind auch mit der RTX 2070 wohl drin.


----------



## AntonioFunes (7. August 2019)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Hey danke auch von mir,
> ich bin noch mit einem besagten i7-4770 unterwegs, der im Boost aber mit 3,9GHz deutlich über dem Xeon liegt...?


 Nein, der Xeon hat einen Boost von 3,7 GHz. D.h. er ist bis auf 0,1-0,2GHz identisch. Das macht am Ende 4-5% aus, also bei z.B. 60 FPS mit dem Xeon hast du MAXIMAL 3 FPS mehr mit dem i7.


----------



## AntonioFunes (7. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie ist das gemeint?



Ich bin freier Autor, und der Test-PC gleichzeitig mein Privat-PC. Grafikkarten bekommt man leider nicht einfach mal so von den Herstellern geschenkt. 

@hunterseyes: das kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, woran es bei Dir genau liegt. In manchen Mulitplayer-Games zahlt sich die stärkere CPU aus - zB bei Black OPs 4 habe ich eine Weile gespielt und einen klaren Unterschied gemessen - in Full-HD. Bei WQHD, wo die Grafikkarte mehr zu tun hat, war der Unterschied gering. 

Daher ich kann nicht sagen, ob bei DIR bzw WoW ein Ryzen 5 3600 oder ähnlich so viel bringt, als dass es sich lohnt, oder ob die Grafikkarte das ist, was mehr FPS verhindert. Um das zu erfahren, müsstest du einen WoW-spezialisierten Test suchen.

Die GTX 1060 ist ein Stück stärker als meine R9 290, so um die 15%, WENN die CPU nicht "bremst".


----------



## Kinggeraldo (5. Februar 2021)

Guten morgen Herr Funes,  Ich habe den 1270 V3 und eine 1060 GTX. Da ich jetzt VR spielen möchte aber als kleiner Pensionist nur wenig Budget habe, welche Grafikkarte würden Sie empfehlen? Welche nutzt der 1270er optimal ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2021)

Kinggeraldo schrieb:


> Guten morgen Herr Funes,  Ich habe den 1270 V3 und eine 1060 GTX. Da ich jetzt VR spielen möchte aber als kleiner Pensionist nur wenig Budget habe, welche Grafikkarte würden Sie empfehlen? Welche nutzt der 1270er optimal ?



Ich antworte schon mal    Derzeit sieht es in Sachen Grafikkarten MASSIV schlecht aus. Vom absoluten Einsteigerbereich bis hin zu Karten, die normalerweise um die 800€ kosten, gibt es im Handel seit Wochen so gut wie keine lieferbaren Modelle mehr, so dass die Karten dann, wenn sie lieferbar sind, extrem teuer geworden sind. Ich würde zu der CPU normalerweise mindestens eine AMD RX 5700 XT vorschlagen für VR, wobei da auch die Frage ist, um welche Games es geht. Die 5700 XT kostete aber im Oktober noch 350€, inzwischen über 600€... Bei Nvidia wäre an sich die neue RTX 3060 Ti ein Tipp, da sie theoretisch ab 400 Euro kostet. Aber auch die kostet nun mindestens 700€ in letzter Zeit. Es kommt zwar gegen Ende des Monats die eigentlich günstigere RTX 3060 neu raus, aber die wird sicher auch quasi sofort ausverkauft sein und danach ebenso rar sein. 

Falls geplant war, unter 300€ auszugeben, wäre das ohnehin nicht möglich gewesen für VR, außer es geht um relativ anspruchslose Spiele bezüglich der Leistung. Wie hoch ist das Budget denn?


----------



## Kinggeraldo (5. Februar 2021)

Hi,

Puhhhhh das ist schräg, ich dachte an 400.- ABER die CPU sollte die Grafikkarte nicht einbremsen, sondern OPTIMAL ausnutzen. Es gab vor zig Jahren immer Tests die das darlegten, leider seither nicht mehr. Man liest nur noch „so schnell ist die CPU“ „so schnell ist die Grafikkarte“. Ein Extrem bespiel: ich geben zu einem i3 eine 3080er rein... würde null bringen...



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich antworte schon mal    Derzeit sieht es in Sachen Grafikkarten MASSIV schlecht aus. Vom absoluten Einsteigerbereich bis hin zu Karten, die normalerweise um die 800€ kosten, gibt es im Handel seit Wochen so gut wie keine lieferbaren Modelle mehr, so dass die Karten dann, wenn sie lieferbar sind, extrem teuer geworden sind. Ich würde zu der CPU normalerweise mindestens eine AMD RX 5700 XT vorschlagen für VR, wobei da auch die Frage ist, um welche Games es geht. Die 5700 XT kostete aber im Oktober noch 350€, inzwischen über 600€... Bei Nvidia wäre an sich die neue RTX 3060 Ti ein Tipp, da sie theoretisch ab 400 Euro kostet. Aber auch die kostet nun mindestens 700€ in letzter Zeit. Es kommt zwar gegen Ende des Monats die eigentlich günstigere RTX 3060 neu raus, aber die wird sicher auch quasi sofort ausverkauft sein und danach ebenso rar sein.
> 
> Falls geplant war, unter 300€ auszugeben, wäre das ohnehin nicht möglich gewesen für VR, außer es geht um relativ anspruchslose Spiele bezüglich der Leistung. Wie hoch ist das Budget denn?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2021)

Kinggeraldo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Puhhhhh das ist schräg, ich dachte an 400.- ABER die CPU sollte die Grafikkarte nicht einbremsen, sondern OPTIMAL ausnutzen. Es gab vor zig Jahren immer Tests die das darlegten, leider seither nicht mehr. Man liest nur noch „so schnell ist die CPU“ „so schnell ist die Grafikkarte“. Ein Extrem bespiel: ich geben zu einem i3 eine 3080er rein... würde null bringen...


 Doch, sofern es ein moderner i3 ist, bringt es durchaus was.  

Die Frage ist halt, wie viele FPS die CPU maximal liefern kann. Nehmen wir an, sie würde für VR-Auflösungen in dem gewünschten Spiel bis zu 80 FPS schaffen. Eine RTX 3070 schafft aber nur 60 FPS. Dann würde eine 3080, die in Tests bei Spielen im Schnitt 25% schneller ist, auf 75 FPS kommen und ihre 25% auch ausspielen. 

Würde aber schon die RTX 3070 die 80 FPS packen, oder sogar nur eine RTX 2060 oder so, DANN bringt die 3080 nichts bzw. nur wenig mehr oben drauf.


Für 400€ wäre vor ein paar Monaten halt eine RX 5700 XT oder auch ein Restposten einer RTX 2070 Super drin gewesen oder zum Release auch eine RTX 3060 Ti. Aber inzwischen sieht es übel aus. Mit Glück gibt es noch eine RTX 2060 für genau 400€, hier zb https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforc...v-n2060gamingoc-pro-6gd-a2023834.html?hloc=de  die ist bei WQHD (2560x1440 Pixel) etwa 60% schneller als Deine GTX 1060. Das ist so gesehen also durchaus nicht verkehrt. 

Aber eine AMD RX 5700 XT, die im Herbst nur 350€ kostete mit Tendenz nach unten, ist bereits 25% schneller als die RTX 2060, also effektiv doppelt so schnell wie Deine GTX 1060. Die RTX 3060 Ti wäre sogar nochmal 30% schneller, also über 150% schneller als Deine GTX 1060.  

Entweder du wartest noch eine Weile oder beißt in den sauren Apfel und dir reichen 60% Leistungsplus für satte 400€, oder du wartest auf die GTX 3060 und guckst, ob du das Glück hast, eine zu bekommen.

Die Referenz-Version der 3060 Ti war allerdings nach einer Minute in D komplett ausverkauft, die Modelle der Partnerhersteller nach ca ner Stunde, wobei die sowieso dann schon eher 450-600€ kosteten. Ich erwarte für die 3060 Ähnliches.


----------



## Kinggeraldo (5. Februar 2021)

Zuerst mal VIELEN DANK für dies Wahnsinns Beratung !  

Letzte Frage: Ich warte dann noch, habe aber vor meinen Xeon noch zu behalten, bzw. bekomme ich von meinem Enkel demnächst seinen E3 1270 v3, da er zu Weihnachten einen neuen AMD bekam. Also der E3 1270 V3 bleibt dann sooooolllange er irgendwie geht und mein 1230 als Reserve. So die Preise fallen, Was würdest du bitte empfehlen ??? Ich habe ja keine Ahnung was der 1270er leistet und welche Karte ideal dazupasst. Bitte sag mir DEINE Meinung was du machen würdest 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Doch, sofern es ein moderner i3 ist, bringt es durchaus was.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, wie viele FPS die CPU maximal liefern kann. Nehmen wir an, sie würde für VR-Auflösungen in dem gewünschten Spiel bis zu 80 FPS schaffen. Eine RTX 3070 schafft aber nur 60 FPS. Dann würde eine 3080, die in Tests bei Spielen im Schnitt 25% schneller ist, auf 75 FPS kommen und ihre 25% auch ausspielen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2021)

Kinggeraldo schrieb:


> Zuerst mal VIELEN DANK für dies Wahnsinns Beratung !
> 
> Letzte Frage: Ich warte dann noch, habe aber vor meinen Xeon noch zu behalten, bzw. bekomme ich von meinem Enkel demnächst seinen E3 1270 v3, da er zu Weihnachten einen neuen AMD bekam. Also der E3 1270 V3 bleibt dann sooooolllange er irgendwie geht und mein 1230 als Reserve. So die Preise fallen, Was würdest du bitte empfehlen ??? Ich habe ja keine Ahnung was der 1270er leistet und welche Karte ideal dazupasst. Bitte sag mir DEINE Meinung was du machen würdest


Der 1230 ist auch "v3" oder? Der ist minimal schneller, das wirst du nicht merken. Da hast du vlt 2-3% Unterschied.

Die Frage ist, was du denn genau spielen willst.


----------



## Kinggeraldo (5. Februar 2021)

oculus rift games 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Der 1230 ist auch "v3" oder? Der ist minimal schneller, das wirst du nicht merken. Da hast du vlt 2-3% Unterschied.
> 
> Die Frage ist, was du denn genau spielen willst.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2021)

Kinggeraldo schrieb:


> oculus rift games


Ja gut, da gibt es aber auch Spiele, die mit der gleichen Hardware zB in 100 FPS laufen, und andere Spiele laufen nur mit 40 FPS.


----------

